# I can't believe I did that!



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

I haven't slept in the same bed as my ex in over 18 months. But, in the middle of the night last night I reached over and there was nothing there. It startled me so I sat up and looked over. Why? It's not really bothering me or anything, but I did find it really strange that I did that.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Maybe you had a dream that confused you.


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

No idea.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Maybe you were in the mood?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Were you relieved or disappointed?


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

EunuchMonk said:


> Maybe you were in the mood?


Sexless marriage. Wouldn't have mattered if I was in the mood, he wouldn't have given me any.


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

Cooper said:


> Were you relieved or disappointed?


Not sure. Just went back to sleep.


----------

